Ask HN: What's your new year resolution or what you want to improve? - codesternews
======
JoshCalbet
I'd like to be more a people person. But when I try I realize I just don't
usually like people. So I get stuck, because it feels like faking it. Anyway
I'd like to improve the ability to talk to people and be more open not just
the one who gets the stuff done

~~~
Jtsummers
I'd suggest finding social environments where you can engage with people in a
common activity. Sports (team, or individual but with common practice
sessions), trivia, reading groups, etc. These can give you an opportunity to
engage with people more but have a directed focus to it.

You may still dislike the people, but with your interaction focused on a
mutually interesting topic you may have better success at dealing with those
you dislike, as well as finding those you do like. I'd recommend staying away
from highly competitive groups (Magic tournaments and the like), because that
level of competitive play is often detrimental to other social interaction
with the people. Good adult rec leagues are competitive enough to be fun, but
most people know they're not pros so they still take a more relaxed attitude.

When you do start finding people you like spending time with, take the lead on
initiating social engagements. Especially if they're not all from the same
social circles. Invite several people that you like more out to dinner and a
movie, or a Friday night at the bar, or a game night potluck. You may still
feel a bit of an outsider, but it'll increase your opportunities for
communicating and engaging with people and gives you control over the
situation (which can make it more tolerable if you're an extreme introvert).

------
malux85
Rebuild what I lost in 2018

I had a toxic investor who trashed my company, stole money, committed fraud
and fled to Malaysia.

I had a very tough 2-3 weeks when I had to let staff go, close down, lost my
home. The most painful part was letting my staff go, because I considered them
all friends too.

But the contacts I made along the way all reached out to me, they offered me
food, accomodation and work.

There are some truly good people out there, and some truly rotten ones.

After a few weeks I got the entrepreneurial itch again and I’m aching to start
again, but this time, smarter, wiser, and even more motivated

I move into my flat tomorrow, finally somewhere to live!

Here’s to a great 2019 everyone!

~~~
lihaciudaniel
Sad o hear. Can you elaborate? What mistake to avoid you wished you'd have
known?

------
sotojuan
Going to start running and exercising in general. A lot of my older coworkers
(40+) didn't exercise at all after high school PE class and they aren't a
pretty sight.

I paid off all my student loans last week - 2019 will be all about saving
money. Goal is six month's living expenses, but may be able to get closer to
ten if I am frugal.

------
infinii
3840x2160

But seriously... A recent job hunt has made me aware of how crummy companies
are and how management roles are under-appreciated; so I've been spending a
lot of effort on updating my developer skills as it seems most companies
expect you to do everything nowadays.

------
throwaway8879
Work less. Spend more time on the guitar. Read more. Get more exercise. Eat
better.

~~~
JoshCalbet
Regarding the "Eat better" thing. It helped me when I heard some lecture
advising to be careful with what you eat because what you eat is what you
become. Like literally, because everything you eat will be broken into pieces,
the pieces that will replace the exhausted cells on your body :)

~~~
Irugo
Where can I find this lecture please? It is the kind of thing that would
really motivate me.

~~~
JoshCalbet
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtX_mF-
ttWs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtX_mF-ttWs)

------
Nilef
Quit sugar for good

